# Rough Collies?



## moffattsamantha

Hi Everyone!

So, I am considering a rough collie for my first dog. But, I have a few questions I was hoping you all could help me with. 

Their fur...how does it impact day-to-day living? Like every time they go outside, are they going to come back with things (leaves, grass, etc.) stuck in their fur? When they go to the bathroom - is there an issue (that is, are they always going to have poo and pee stuck on their hair)? To my understanding a thorough brushing is required once a week and they do not really need to be bathed very often - is that true? Also, how common are sensitive digestive systems within the rough collie breed? Are rough collies affectionate (do they like to cuddle, and sit on the couch with people)?

And, if anyone has experience with rough collies and golden retrievers (I debating these two dog breeds, but leaning more towards a rough collie) - how would you compare the two? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I am looking forward to reading your replies. :wave:


----------



## PatriciafromCO

We had collies growing up. there wasn't any digestive problems and he got scraps and or a hug can of Kal Can (way way before they cared about what went into dog food) he was a full time outside dog. and I will say that a correct coat on a working dog will be in a way self cleaning. Rusty wasn't a pamper pooched and mud from sleeping under the house and rains and stuff he always came out fresh with very little brushing. Stickers are a different story those needed to be brushed out but they did come out easily when not allowed to mat up over time. . Collies are what I consider a (soft breed) you don't want to be harsh with them for handling as their owner, they are willing workers, excellent partners, loyal ,loving and affectionate. very regal. They are hardy and can be fierce to stand up watching over you and watch over your property

adding I do think they have a sensitivity to heartworm med to be careful what and how you give it.. There wasn't heart worm meds when I was younger and had collies.


----------



## Sydneyrocky

When I was growing we also had a beautiful rough collie; she was an amazing dog, very affectionate, loved to play with us kids; lived outside and did not have hair/coat issues but there was a lot of brushing, especially when seasons change. Back then dog food was dog food and she ate dry; never remember my parents having any issues with her eating or stomach. Yes we also had issues with fox tails in that hair and one time the vet had to completely shave her and remove fox tails that had gone into her skin but that was the only time. She lived to 15yrs old !!!


----------



## moffattsamantha

Thank you both for your input! It is very much appreciated. 

I have been trying to do my research, and there had seemed to be mixed opinions in some articles about the commonality of the stomach issues and the day-to-day hair care. I was a bit concerned that I was going to get over my head. I lived with my grandparents for a while when I was quite young, and they owned a Shetland Sheepdog, so I am semi-familiar with the collie coat. I don't mind the weekly brushing (or more during the seasonal shed), but I was a bit concerned that everyday there would multiple hair struggles. If I get a collie, he/she will be an indoor dog so I wouldn't want to have to brush him every time he went outside. Anyhow, thanks again!! And if anyone else has any thoughts or experiences, I would love to hear them.


----------



## Lillith

Collies...and all herding breeds, really...seem to be exceptionally clean dogs. I have an Aussie/Collie mix and he hates hates hates being soiled. They will clean themselves, and will pull burrs, mud, and other debris from their coat. But yes, they do need to be brushed every few days to ensure they do not get snarls. I bathe my dog every few months, unless he rolls in something horrible. It is a job when I have to, but I don't do it very often.

My dog is fairly long coated, and I rarely have a problem with him pooping/peeing on himself. He does pee on his leg sometimes, lol, but I think that's more young dumb dog who can't aim, lol. It does help to cut a "sanitary path" though. I cut the hair on the underside of my dog's tail, right near the anus, to help keep it from getting dirty. Sometimes I also have to trim his butt fluff, too, but that's kind of normal maintenance. My dog recently had a little bought of diarrhea, and it kind of got stuck in his butt fluff. He seemed to get depressed when it got dirty, so I just cut it very short for sanitary purposes. Looks dumb, but the dog is much happier and I don't have to clean it.

But, usually? I do a "sanitary trim" two or three times a year. Also includes trimming up the leg feathers, the fluff behind the ears. Every once in a while I"ll have to cut out a burr, but other than that, very clean dogs.

They are very affectionate with their family. My dog would live in my skin if he could. My dog is a mix, though, but I've heard from other collie owners that their dogs are like shadows.

I guess I haven't heard of any food sensitivity issues... My dog does have environmental allergies, but he is a mix, from a shelter, of questionable breeding. A good breeder would be able to tell you if sensitivities run in their lines.


----------



## moffattsamantha

Thank you Lillith for all of the details! Your response was very informative.


----------



## EllaS

I have two rough collies right now, had another one prior to these two. They are an amazing breed, I feed my dogs a high quality grain free food, and top it off with cooked ground turkey, sardines, salmon... I do give they pro-biotics and enzymes, so they don't have many digestive problems, that being said I do know collies do tend to have quite a few allergies.

They are devoted, affectionate and incredibly smart and super sensitive... if I am even a little annoyed at either one of them, they are devastated and they want to shake and be forgiven!! 

They do have to be brushed, and things do stick to them, but that is true with a lot of dogs. 
I would highly suggest a collie, I don't think you will regret it!!


----------

